# Aguantacubatas



## ANNALIE78

Hola a todos,
vorrei tradurre "aguantacubatas" in italiano, ma non credo esista una parola unica che ne racchiuda il significato. 

Aquí teneis el contexto
"Los ligones tratan de amortizar lo que invierten tratando de conocer chicas, lo que en cierta forma les hace mejores de sus primos lejanos los aguantacubatas"
Es un texto bastante divertido y claro que he entendido el sentido de la frase, pero no sé como traducir en italiano, y no he encontrado la palabra en el diccionario.
Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Difícil. Hay que inventarse algo con las indicaciones que te han dado en el foro Solo Español.

Para el primer elemento (_aguanta-_), se me ocurre "reggi-". Para el segundo, piensa en cómo se llama en italiano a las bebidas que combinan alcohol y refresco, tipo ginebra y tónica o whisky y coca-cola, y añádeselo a "reggi-"; quizá surja algo interesante.

EDIT: "reggicubalibre" (?)


----------



## Geviert

_reggilimoncello, reggiamaretto, reggiprosecco_, _reggicalze_.


PS. que yo sepa, la cultura de las cubatas (la mezcla creativa de alcohol y refresco) no existe en Italia.


----------



## ANNALIE78

Agró said:


> Difícil. Hay que inventarse algo con las indicaciones que te han dado en el foro Solo Español.
> 
> Para el primer elemento (_aguanta-_), se me ocurre "reggi-". Para el segundo, piensa en cómo se llama en italiano a las bebidas que combinan alcohol y refresco, tipo ginebra y tónica o whisky y coca-cola, y añádeselo a "reggi-"; quizá surja algo interesante.
> 
> EDIT: "reggicubalibre" (?)


 

Forse "portabicchiere" rende l'idea, ma non mi suona bene.
Voy a lanzarme en un intento descarado: "un bevilimonata"
Che dite, è accettabile, licenza poetica permettendo?


----------



## ANNALIE78

Geviert said:


> _reggilimoncello, reggiamaretto, reggiprosecco_, _reggicalze_.
> 
> 
> PS. que yo sepa, la cultura de las cubatas (la mezcla creativa de alcohol y refresco) no existe en Italia.


 

No no, reggicalze non è adatto!! ;-)
Per le altre si, rendono abbastanza l'idea.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Geviert said:


> PS. que yo sepa, la cultura de las cubatas (la mezcla creativa de alcohol y refresco) no existe en Italia.


 
¿No conocen las cubatas?
Perdidos están.


----------



## Neuromante

"Cubata" es el diminutivo de "cubalibre": Ron con cocacola, nada que ver con otros licores u otros refrescos. Creo que en Italia se le llama de la misma manera (No el diminutivo) y seguro que se puede encontrar una forma jergal para referirse a ellos. Por otro lado: Lo de "aguantacubatas" no es que sea una palabra de la lengua española, precisamente, ni quiera un neologismo, jergo juvenil, localismo o algo parecido: Se la ha inventado el escritor, por lo  que... traducción literal y chutando.


----------



## kreiner

Coincido en parte con Neuromante. "Aguantacubatas" no pertenece al vocabulario estándar de la lengua española, pero, para bien o para mal, existe más allá de las peculiaridades del autor concreto de este párrafo (he tenido que recurrir a google para comprobarlo , ya que no forma parte de mi jerga).
¿Qué tal _reggi drink_?

EDIT

Giusto per inventarne una: sarebbe come un appendiabiti da discoteca.


----------



## ursu-lab

ANNALIE78 said:


> Hola a todos,
> vorrei tradurre "aguantacubatas" in italiano, ma non credo esista una parola unica che ne racchiuda il significato.
> 
> Aquí teneis el contexto
> "Los ligones tratan de amortizar lo que invierten tratando de conocer chicas, lo que en cierta forma les hace mejores de sus primos lejanos los aguantacubatas"
> Es un texto bastante divertido y claro que he entendido el sentido de la frase, pero no sé como traducir en italiano, y no he encontrado la palabra en el diccionario.
> Gracias!



Una parola unica è difficile trovarla. Il problema è che bene o male il termine "aguantacubatas" ha una certa diffusione, mentre una parola inventata da zero potrebbe non riuscire a trasmettere lo stesso significato. 
Il verbo "reggere" in "reggere il moccolo" (stare a guardare gli altri che si scambiano effusioni senza combinare niente) è chiaro che è un "sorreggere", ma associato all'alcol-drink potrebbe dare ad intendere che stiamo parlando di "spugne" (reggere l'alcol nel senso di "sopportarlo") e non di poveri "sfigati" che passano le serate in discoteca fermi impalati col bicchiere di cubalibre in mano (aguantacubatas) perché tutte le ragazze gli danno buca. 

Togliendo il riferimento all'alcol, una possibilità potrebbe essere "reggimoccolo", "imbambolato", tipo questo, o "impedito".


----------



## ANNALIE78

ursu-lab said:


> Una parola unica è difficile trovarla. Il problema è che bene o male il termine "aguantacubatas" ha una certa diffusione, mentre una parola inventata da zero potrebbe non riuscire a trasmettere lo stesso significato.
> Il verbo "reggere" in "reggere il moccolo" (stare a guardare gli altri che si scambiano effusioni senza combinare niente) è chiaro che è un "sorreggere", ma associato all'alcol-drink potrebbe dare ad intendere che stiamo parlando di "spugne" (reggere l'alcol nel senso di "sopportarlo") e non di poveri "sfigati" che passano le serate in discoteca fermi impalati col bicchiere di cubalibre in mano (aguantacubatas) perché tutte le ragazze gli danno buca.
> 
> Togliendo il riferimento all'alcol, una possibilità potrebbe essere "reggimoccolo", "imbambolato", tipo questo, o "impedito".


 

L'immagine rende l'idea alla perfezione!
SI, in effetti togliendo il riferimento alcolico sarebbe accettabile "reggimoccolo", però non mi convince, perchè io assimilo il reggimoccolo in particolare a colui (single) che trascorre la serata in compagnia di coppie e basta, senza riferimenti alla sua incapacità di "ligar" che invece esprime "aguantacubatas", proprio perchè riferito ad un uomo che porta "a spasso" un bicchiere di cuba libre per tutta una serata in discoteca (e infatti il cuba libre è la classica bevanda delle discoteche). Ma vorrei essere più precisa nel descrivere il soggetto... in oggetto. Ci penso su da giorni ma non ne vengo a capo :-( qualche termine simile l'ho trovato nel dialetto locale, ma a me serve in italiano!


----------



## ursu-lab

I "trombeur" (ligones) _vs_ "quelli che non battono chiodo" potrebbe andare? Naturalmente la "r" di trombeur è ironica...


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> I "trombeur" (ligones) _vs_ "quelli che non battono chiodo" potrebbe andare? Naturalmente la "r" di trombeur è ironica...



Non conoscevo "trombeur", con erre, in questa accezione ironica... Mi risultava solo una storpiatura ironica dell'espressione francese. Dov'è che la si usa nel significato di "quelli che non battono chiodo"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Non conoscevo "trombeur", con erre, in questa accezione ironica... Mi risultava solo una storpiatura ironica dell'espressione francese. Dov'è che la si usa nel significato di "quelli che non battono chiodo"?



No, veramente "trombeur" starebbe per "ligones", cioè quelli che vanno all'attacco (tipo "maranza", magari) e raggiungono l'obiettivo (ligar). E "quelli che non battono chiodo" per "aguantacubatas". "Trombeur (de femmes)" l'ho trovato in siti italiani simili a quello in spagnolo citato da Annalie78, dove si parla di tecniche di "seduzione" in discoteca.
Mi è sembrato carino, per questo l'ho postato.
Definire qualcuno con "quelli che..." in italiano è piuttosto abituale, dalla canzone di Jannacci in poi.
L'aguantacubatas mi fa venire in mente invece il protagonista di un'altra canzone, "Colpa d'Alfredo" (Vasco), ma nel testo non viene detto il nome, mi sembra..


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> No, veramente "trombeur" starebbe per "ligones", cioè quelli che vanno all'attacco (tipo "maranza", magari).



Ah, scusa, avevo capito tutt'altro, mi sembrava strano... Allora sono d'accordo, ci può stare! Ma per quelli che vanno all'attacco io direi "marpione".


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Ah, scusa, avevo capito tutt'altro, mi sembrava strano... Allora sono d'accordo, ci può stare! Ma per quelli che vanno all'attacco io direi "marpione".


 È vero!

Un'altra idea: visto che è entrato nel linguaggio comune l'uso di "albachiara" per indicare una tipologia di ragazza, non ci potrebbe stare un "colpadalfredo" per indicare la categoria dello sfigato da discoteca?


----------



## ANNALIE78

ursu-lab said:


> È vero!
> 
> Un'altra idea: visto che è entrato nel linguaggio comune l'uso di "albachiara" per indicare una tipologia di ragazza, non ci potrebbe stare un "colpadalfredo" per indicare la categoria dello sfigato da discoteca?


 
Il problema è che Alfredo era quello che con i suoi discorsi seri faceva sciupare tutte le occasioni a Vasco, per cui non è ben identificabile con il "ligón" fallito che invece aguantacubatas esprime molto bene. Ragazzi, non saprei, grazie per lo sforzo collettivo, ma finora nessuna delle soluzioni proposte mi convince al 100%.


----------



## Larroja

Ci sono i marpioni e quelli che fanno tappezzeria... Sarà anche un'espressione datata, ma fa la sua... figuraccia.


----------



## ANNALIE78

Larroja said:


> Ci sono i marpioni e quelli che fanno tappezzeria... Sarà anche un'espressione datata, ma fa la sua... figuraccia.


 

Buona idea, ma come traduco?
"facce da tappezzeria" potrebbe andar bene?


----------



## Larroja

ANNALIE78 said:


> Buona idea, ma come traduco?
> "facce da tappezzeria" potrebbe andar bene?



Se il contesto è chiaro, io fare direttamente "i tappezzieri".


----------

